# Im sorry but this is rediculous



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Why the hell is this board 1500$?????

Burton Method Snowboard from Backcountry.com


----------



## Mongo423 (Sep 19, 2009)

I saw one sell on ebay for $750 brand new. Still way too much!


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree. Sorry for what some may see as a useless post but I am legitimately dumbfounded why anyone would ever purchase a snowboard for that much...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Unicorn tears and rainbow queefs man.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

but hey you get a FREE GIFT!

which is just the ICS disc sold with every ICS board


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Hahahha I love how they say FREE GIFT Value = 0$


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

$1,750 in Canada. Every spec that board lists sounds pretty darn amazing to a rich kid who wants to look the part or a business executive who wants to roll fresh on the company ski trip. Maybe Burton's starting to realize that anyone remotely experienced with the sport knows not to touch any board they make, so the company needs to reinforce its market, which would be everyone who doesn't know enough not to over-pay. :laugh:


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thadwood said:


> $1,750 in Canada. Every spec that board lists sounds pretty darn amazing to a rich kid who wants to look the part or a business executive who wants to roll fresh on the company ski trip. Maybe Burton's starting to realize that anyone remotely experienced with the sport knows not to touch any board they make, so the company needs to reinforce its market, which would be everyone who doesn't know enough not to over-pay. :laugh:


Perfect post. Good stuff haha


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Burton is going to become the Bogner of the snowboard world if they keep this up...


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

i think your spelling is "rediculous".. har har

anyways some people think that coughin up extra $$$ makes them a better snowboarder. case and point i met one of my friend's coworkers before snowboarding. he had the burton vapor and talking about how he used to have a custom but he didn't like it so he upgraded. i thought that he must be pretty good to rock a 1000+ board. mofo couldn't even carve. PFT!


----------



## Anor (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah. Burton makes some nice boots and bindings if you can get a deal on them, but their decks are just terribad for the money. Typically a 400-500$ deck by them will fall apart (I've seen numerus Doms and Blunts blow edges and peel). I have a Jussi from when I was a kid. I bought it for 400$, but it was apparently 800$ retail. It's currently my worst deck. It's worth twice as much as everything I own and just has no tech that makes it a "park" deck at all. I was 14 when I bought it. Now I know better.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I didn't know that you could have a sintered and extruded base at the same time :dunno:


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Did you see on the lower right it shows "People who bought this item also bought these" or something like that? People are dropping some mad cash...never knew someone would spend $2K on snowbaord gear and only have a board and bindings to show for it.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

joeydzzle said:


> i think your spelling is "rediculous".. har har
> 
> anyways some people think that coughin up extra $$$ makes them a better snowboarder. case and point i met one of my friend's coworkers before snowboarding. he had the burton vapor and talking about how he used to have a custom but he didn't like it so he upgraded. i thought that he must be pretty good to rock a 1000+ board. mofo couldn't even carve. PFT!


Lol thats pretty sad.

Thats exactly how burton makes money though. People assume that they are the best.

I made that mistake on my first.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

If the free gift was a wad of $1,000 in cash then I might consider it.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

you want ridiculous look at this guys quiver...
snowboard community forums - Post your boards (2010 Edition!) - Page 5

Vapor, Method, Carbon Circle, etc. all running CO2 or C60.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I like the pie chart...And accordingly, I am going to be 83.34% better this year than last year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> Why the hell is this board 1500$?????
> 
> Burton Method Snowboard from Backcountry.com


That is ridiculous. But, considering their Custom is now almost $600, the Vapor's been at a grand for a couple years, hell a Twin is $450 - the next step to $1500 isn't much of a stretch. All told, I added up over $5k to be kitted up in top-of-Burton's-line gear. Way to kill the sport if you ask me.

I will say, though that Lib Tech's $700 Banana Magic has me drooling tho.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> you want ridiculous look at this guys quiver...
> snowboard community forums - Post your boards (2010 Edition!) - Page 5
> 
> Vapor, Method, Carbon Circle, etc. all running CO2 or C60.


Wow lol 
idk what to say except notice how they all look unused.
imo


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Unicorn tears and rainbow queefs man.


Maybe some donkey shit and a weak BJ with no swallow from Jake. 


FUCK BURTON. Waste of money.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

not for nothin guys but, its not easy to pioneer something, and retain originality all the while staying on top. Props to burton for its contribution, and makin snowboarding as widely known as they have.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Lib Tech Cygnus X1 BTX Banana Rocker Snowboard 2010 : Snowboards | evo
lib tech cygnus x1 $1800.
all handmade by 1 guy


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Any discussion of boards like the Burton Vapor and Burton Method should include the Palmer Platinum LE for $1900 and the Lib Tech Cygnus X1 for $1800.


----------



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok, I know that looks aren't everything...but wow..that is a rather boring looking board..


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

i happen to think its quite mature


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

That's because it's not made for the average 16 yr old punk kid. It's aiming a more ''sophisticated'' mature high-class type of person; design can't look too wild.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh stop whining and crying about this shit already. Who cares. If people can afford it, let them be. Making threads like this only makes you look jealous.

Not everyone who can afford these types of equipment are spoiled noobs.

I won't lie, if I was rich, I'd pick these boards up just to see why they are so expensive. That and to see how many people puke from crying too much about me riding one. Get over it.

On a side note, I really wanted to demo one, but of course, the Burton tent only brought one and it was always out.

The Method actually looks cool in my opinion. Much better than all of that purple Capita shit I've been seeing around here.

Personally, I'd rather buy a Samsung OLED TV with that money. But hey, if you got the money to blow, do whatever the fuck you want with it. If I ever see anyone on the mountain with a Method, I'm not going to hate. I'm going to ask them to let me try it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Leo said:


> Oh stop whining and crying about this shit already. Who cares. If people can afford it, let them be.


i agree. if i think $1500 is too much for something, i don't buy it. problem solved.

alasdair


----------



## jputtho2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Leo said:


> Oh stop whining and crying about this shit already. Who cares. If people can afford it, let them be. Making threads like this only makes you look jealous.
> 
> Not everyone who can afford these types of equipment are spoiled noobs.
> 
> ...


I agree completely. I see TOOOONS of people on here bash and complain about equipment on here that have never even tried them to know if what they are spouting is correct.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Rather than just burton bash have a look at the specs, this is a lightweigt board using exotic materials. Alumasuperfly core what evr that is but I assume its a very light material, TITANIUM rails ffs, do you know not only how much it costs to buy the raw material but also how much it costs to tool up and work this material?
I work with race cars and I can tell you that dropping weight costs lots of $$$$$$ more than most of you would imagine. Its not for everyone thats for sure, your mum doesnt need carbon panels,tube frame and stripped interior in her car to go buy your dinner at night, but a drag car trying to get to the line first surely does.
Its horses for courses and they builders of this board should not be hassled by people who simply dont understand the reasons behind its design and construction let alone the cost in building it, even if it is burton lol.




The Method Snowboard uses Burton’s new Alumasuperfly core to give you a hard-charging feel with a weight that boarders on nothing. Burton even made the edges from a titanium alloy to handle anything and shed even more grams from one of the most advanced boards in the world. 

•Pro-Tip construction reduces swing weight to make spins easier 
•Twin flex helps you ride switch without a worry 
•Channel binding connection works with EST and 3D bindings 
•Medium stiffness lets you hit anything from a terrain park to a powder shot 
•Slimrail sidewall construction cuts grams even further 
•Directional shape for improved all-mountain performance


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

1.8Nate said:


> Your car comparison would be valid, but an expensive board ≠ a better rider. Put as much bullshit technology into a board you want, but people who spin back 3's with a normal board won't be spinning double corks as soon as they strap in to this thing.


They might not get better, but it will make it easier for them to do so. Same goes for the car. It doesn't make them a better driver just because the car is quicker and lighter. Actually, it makes it harder for them to get better since the more speed and less weight, the more skill it takes to manage the car.

Furthermore, how can you even begin to talk about this board being bullshit? Have you demoed it? I demoed rather expensive boards last week. Like the Banana Magic (expensive to me :laugh. Did I do double corks on it? No. Was it much easier to bomb down the mountain and have raw, unadulterated fun? You bet! So light and playful the board was. But I can live just as well with a Skate Banana.

I've handled the Vapor and that board is friggen light. The Method is lighter. There has to be some fun to be had with that. So long as you are rich enough that is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Like I always say when talking about super cars, if you can afford the car you can afford the gas. Similiarly, if you can afford to be at the mountain often enough to get full use of a $1000+ board, you can afford the board :cheeky4:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

stichotik said:


> Like I always say when talking about super cars, if you can afford the car you can afford the gas. Similiarly, if you can afford to be at the mountain often enough to get full use of a $1000+ board, you can afford the board :cheeky4:


Just cause I feel like resurrecting a thread (why not? :dunno... This guys post makes sense.

I've done the math a few times on this forum to prove my point, but buying all the gear and then cheaping out on the board strickly due to it's price is like putting Hankooks on a Lotus.

Just for shit's and giggles, here's the math for my past season: I was on the hill 30 days in total.

Season pass: $900
Lift tickets: $350 (to hills not covered by my pass)
Accomodations: at least $1500-2000 (Fernie for about 5 nights, banff for 4, Kimberley for 2, Lake Louise for 1)
Meals: at least $500
Gear: $200 (bought some upper body armor and sold my old boots, bought new, will need gloves next season)
Tune/supplies: $25, Got a pro tune half way through the year, the rest of the time I self tuned
Gas: Free (company truck), otherwise it would probably be upwards of $700+

Total without gas or board/boots/bindings: $3475 on the conservative side or about $115 a day all in.

Now my board/boots/bindings were ~$2200 minus 50% a couple years ago so I paid about $1150 for everything. I've got 52 days on the setup so far so that's $42 a day. I should EASILY get another 100 days on my gear if not more. So I'm talking about $15 a day to ride gear that I want. If there was a board in the $500-600 dollar range that I wanted I'd buy that too, I didn't buy a $1000 plank and $650 bindings just to say I did, but I'm also not going to buy a budget board when I'm spending a fair bit of change every year on the rest of the sport! 

For people that think I'm spending too much on this sport: It's more than a sport for me, it's a vacation, an escape, an adrenaline fix, the thing that keeps me sane while others get SAD... It's the brown sugar in my apple betty, the syrup on my pancakes, the coldness of my beer, juice in my steak, the bum on Mila Kunis' fine body... Life just wouldn't be the same without it!


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh hell, two posts in a row that make sense!! LOL

I am with you Animal. Snow boarding is my happy place as well. I buy the gear I WANT, damn the costs. If I feel like the latest gadget will make me enjoy my day at the mountain then I am getting it. I work hard and I play hard. you never know, tomorrow could be my last day. I want people at my funeral to look at the photos and think damn, He did it HIS WAY!


----------



## ippy (Mar 11, 2010)

I had to stop reading the maths in the middle. I had to, because if i didnt, id start thinking about how much money i spend on this stupid hobby and that thought will make me die inside. Say no to maths!


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Same reason people bought flows 24k gold Platted bindings, $500 designer jeans. $50000 watches... Some people just like to flaunt their money.. I think it's a complete waste but that's their choice.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Just cause I feel like resurrecting a thread (why not? :dunno... This guys post makes sense.
> 
> I've done the math a few times on this forum to prove my point, but buying all the gear and then cheaping out on the board strickly due to it's price is like putting Hankooks on a Lotus.
> 
> ...


My snowboarding season, from the perspective of a college student.

Season Pass: $300
Food: Chairlift PBJ/Granola ($20?)
Gas: $150 ish
Gear: 3 years old? Scotchguard that shit and ride it three more!
Tune: Base is dry? Scrub on some handwax and ride that shit till it turns white!

Yup


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ippy said:


> I had to stop reading the maths in the middle. I had to, because if i didnt, id start thinking about how much money i spend on this stupid hobby and that thought will make me die inside. Say no to maths!


But if you add up any passion it gets very expensive very quick! As long as you pick a passion that's healthy for you, and be a smart shopper when buying, you shouldn't really worry about how much it actually costs. It's like cars, some people think the best car purchase is the cheapest new car you can find, while I think it's better to spend a little more on a car that will ultimately have a lower per km cost when all is said and done.

For me a snowboard is like a mountain bike. I bought my bike almost 15 years ago now for $1050. At the time a cheap mountain bike was $300, and an expensive one was $3000 so $1050 made it a mid-rang bike I'd say. Well I'm still riding the thing. IF I had bought a $300 bike I would have replaced it 3-4 times by now. As it is I have a bike with a lifetime frame guarantee, a decent design, and good enough initial components that they're still working. Was it an expensive bike for a 16 year old kid at the time? Hell yeah! I had to paint a lot of garages to save up that money. But here I am 31 years old and I haven't had to shell out any money since. 

Not saying a method is worth the money, but I'm also not saying it's not.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

For some people, money isn't an object, or at least as much of an object as it is to others. To me, it has nothing to do with flaunting it. It has everything to do with riding what you like. But just like anything, you can overspend if you don't research and find the best value available. 

But someone who is an informed consumer, who has demoed, and decided they wanted a Banana Magic instead of a Flow 40% off board? Who cares.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> My snowboarding season, from the perspective of a college student.
> 
> Season Pass: $300
> Food: Chairlift PBJ/Granola ($20?)
> ...


Jeez man quit spending so much money on beer and shitty pizza and be nice to your board! :cheeky4:

Yeah, I already bought my 2012/2013 pass for $1230. That was the pre-season special! But it's good for 5 resorts scattered around the rockies so I can't complain, and it includes the resorts I ended up paying out of pocket for last season. And I'm going to try for 50 days this year...


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Somebody wants to spend 1500 for a board or more, what has that got to do with me?

I could care less. 

I personally wouldn't buy that board or super expensive stuff in general for several reasons.

It gets stolen or scratched you feel much worse than more easily replaceable stuff. Also people treat you differently if they think you are "rich".

I had a very expensive Swiss watch, I won't say how much it cost, but quite a lot. I like to swim at the river and I do dives and flips from quite high up.

If I keep it on and there is a chance it will slip off into the 5 meter deep river.

If I leave it in my bag on the bank I dare not stray more than 5 meters from it in case it gets stolen.

In the end it was just a pain in the ass.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

What I spent last winter season:

Pass: 350
New Board: 190
Gear: all old gear
Gas: 400?
Beer: wayy too much


----------

